# I want to give a good home to some mice! Looking to adopt. Long Island/Queens NY



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I want to adopt some meece. Several females or 1 male. I have experience with mice, and am willing to travel a short distance to meet up. Age and color do not matter.


----------

